# can't reach last page of thread



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

when i try to open the last page of this thread, either by clicking "17" or "last," i'm redirected to page 16:

thread

help?


----------



## pukunui (Feb 22, 2019)

The first thing that comes to mind is that there’s only one post on that page and it’s by a poster that you’ve blocked (or who has blocked you).


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2019)

That sounds like the most likely explanation.


----------



## messy (Feb 23, 2019)

pukunui said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is that there’s only one post on that page and it’s by a poster that you’ve blocked (or who has blocked you).




well, that's odd. i haven't blocked anyone and can't imagine why anyone would've blocked me.

will i ever be able to open that page?


----------



## pukunui (Feb 23, 2019)

If that is the problem, then you should be able to view the page once someone else posts. You could also try increasing the number of posts per page to reduce the overall page count.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 23, 2019)

Odd, I cant go to "17" either.

Let me try posting there for you [MENTION=13488]messy[/MENTION] and see what happens.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 23, 2019)

Added it to 16, odd.

Edit: Results 151 to 160 of 165, can't go to page 17.


----------



## pukunui (Feb 24, 2019)

When I look at the thread, it’s only 8 pages long and only contains 160 posts.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 26, 2019)

pukunui said:


> When I look at the thread, it’s only 8 pages long and only contains 160 posts.




For me, it is 16 pages long, with 160 posts.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey, I can't explain it...


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

suddenly i can reach the last page. the only post on page 17 (that i can see) is eltab's. so apparently the issue has been resolved.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 8, 2019)

In the app, if I post a post that spills over to a new page, this doesn't register.


Say page 4 spills over to page 5. I see 4/4 and I have to go back to page 3. From there I can select "last page" (as opposed to "next page") which takes me to the new page 5.

You're welcome


----------

